# What pisses you off?



## italian1 (May 17, 2013)

So I spend most of my day in a truck driving all over the place looking at construction projects.  There are a million things that make my blood boil but here are a few while driving.
1. Fucking retards that slam on there brakes and pull half way off the road to answer there cell phone.  Or even worse people that are already stopped and have now idea that there at the bottom of a hill, or right in the middle of a blind corner.  I get it, its not safe to talk and drive.  But it sure the hell is alot safer then sitting stopped half way in the road where no one can see you.  
2. Women drivers.  Sorry for any females reading this.  I'm sure this isn't about you.  But it is about every single other female driver out there.  Why is there no mandatory class, that all women should have to take before they can drive, to explain who has the right-of-way in different situations.  It seems to be common sense to all men who's allowed to turn first, or when you stop for someone else etc.  Women have no clue what the hell is going on, or how shit's supposed to happen.  Drives me crazy. 
3. People on bikes.  Ok its good to be getting in shape, and it seems like the new popular thing.  Everybody and there brother has a new $3k road bike around me.  Like everybody.  Thats all good.  But these skinny little pieces of shit that ride in the lane for cars, and don't move over when I'm coming up behind you, drive me nuts.  I understand your doing 20mph and it feels like your doing 50, but your fucking not, and I am.  And the car that I'm in is a hell of alot heavier than your bike, so move the fuck out of my way.


----------



## PFM (May 17, 2013)

I am with your 3 all the way. Fucking bicyclists are going to be my first pick since they don't have to ride their fucking bikes and all they do is cause problems for every good and bad driver compounding an already compromised situation.

I have a thing for asshole that cannot even manage a shopping cart. Stop in the isle with their cart blocking everything and their body taking up every inch of room that might be left. These are the same pricks that leave their carts in the parking lot when pushing it another 20 feet to were they got it from is too much.............WTF!!

Asshole that wait they are completely rung up at the store THEN search for their money or card, then go digging pennies in their purse for exact change like they're doing the checker a favor (yeah fucking women) are THE WORST.

Okay back to drivers............stupid idiots that cannot plan their next turn. They get in the inside lane of a two left turn lane and then have to make the first right turn and make cars get stopped for another red light and back traffic up for a block.

PRICKS that come into a doctors office late for their appointment and demand they get seen right now. Fuck everyone that planned and made their appointment on time, pull the "I'll just threaten a scene" BS on the overworked/underpaid girl at the front desk.................that shit doesn't fly with PFM


----------



## 69nites (May 17, 2013)

The cycling thing depends on tor local laws. For example. In Chicago cycling on the sidewalk is a 150 dollar ticket. If there is no bike lane a bicycle must be in the road. A driver has the responsibility to give at least 3 feet when passing a bicycle. If you dam near run me of the road I curve you when I catch up to you (and I will it's Chicago, I cab get around the city in half the time you can) I'm going to seriously fuck your shit up when I catch you.

I'm not going to get into specific stories but it has turned out bad for a lot of people.


----------



## italian1 (May 17, 2013)

I'm with you 69.  I should have clarified.  In the city its one thing.  I'm in the country.  Two lane roads.  Most have 4-5 feet paved on each side for bikes or people walking.  They even street sweep all these side sections so there is no stones, because biking has become so popular.  And most people bike there, but for some reason, and I think its the guys that truely believe there going as fast as a car, some guys just have to ride in the car lane. And they don't give a shit about moving over.  No biggy if its slow city traffic, or big open straight roads, but around me its motorcycle kind of roads.  Crazy turns and hills and blind spots.  No reason for a biker to try to do battle with me in a truck.


----------



## 69nites (May 17, 2013)

Another thing that pisses me off. Auto correct fucking up my posts and no edit privileges!

I agree in that situation those cyclists are assholes. Same with the guys that go 2 wide in the city.


----------



## RISE (May 17, 2013)

Holy shit I could be here forever, but here's a quick list:

1.  PC faggots, hate'em.
2.  Feminists
3.  Vegetarians or vegans who use propaganda bullshit to prove that their lifestyle is "healthier", yet they always look like they've been sick since birth with their skinny fat physiques and sunken in faces.
4.  Rascists.  No race deserves to be singled out and hated, I can name low life scum of every race.
5.  PG 13 "horror" movies
6.  Gangs.  Be a man and handle your shit yourself, stop being an immature turd and having to have your "homies" with you at all times to feel better about your shit existance.
7.  Guidos
8.  Shitty drivers.  I could write a book about this so I'll leave it at that.
9.  The media.  Whens the last time you saw a nonbiased, nonpartisan media source?
10. Religious psychos.


----------



## goodfella (May 17, 2013)

italian1 said:


> So I spend most of my day in a truck driving all over the place looking at construction projects.  There are a million things that make my blood boil but here are a few while driving.
> 1. Fucking retards that slam on there brakes and pull half way off the road to answer there cell phone.  Or even worse people that are already stopped and have now idea that there at the bottom of a hill, or right in the middle of a blind corner.  I get it, its not safe to talk and drive.  But it sure the hell is alot safer then sitting stopped half way in the road where no one can see you.
> 2. Women drivers.  Sorry for any females reading this.  I'm sure this isn't about you.  But it is about every single other female driver out there.  Why is there no mandatory class, that all women should have to take before they can drive, to explain who has the right-of-way in different situations.  It seems to be common sense to all men who's allowed to turn first, or when you stop for someone else etc.  Women have no clue what the hell is going on, or how shit's supposed to happen.  Drives me crazy.
> 3. People on bikes.  Ok its good to be getting in shape, and it seems like the new popular thing.  Everybody and there brother has a new $3k road bike around me.  Like everybody.  Thats all good.  But these skinny little pieces of shit that ride in the lane for cars, and don't move over when I'm coming up behind you, drive me nuts.  I understand your doing 20mph and it feels like your doing 50, but your fucking not, and I am.  And the car that I'm in is a hell of alot heavier than your bike, so move the fuck out of my way.



Agree to all of this! Usually for douches on there bikes acting like a car, I just turn on my wind shield wipers and soak em! Wuts worse is when theres a actual bike lane on the side walk, yet they still wanna pretend their a car driving...


----------



## PFM (May 17, 2013)

RISE said:


> Holy shit I could be here forever, but here's a quick list:
> 
> 1.  PC faggots, hate'em.
> 2.  Feminists
> ...



I like racists of all races because they keep it real, keep to their own and don't try infiltrating other races which always causes nothing but problems. All the rest I am 100%.


----------



## Oenomaus (May 17, 2013)

Just a few

 1.Poor hygiene, being a military brat I've lived in Arab nations where it is "custom" to only bathe on birthdays...wash your fucking ass and brush your teeth. PERIOD
 2.Whining, I detest whiny lazy complainers, never have anything positive to say about anything. I'm not a fan of crying either, even under the "right" circumstances
 3.Bad Driving - Needs no explanation, we've all been witness
 4.Waiting - I don't like to wait anywhere, I do my grocery shopping around 2 a.m to avoid lines. Slow traffic lights piss me off.
 5.Gym Crowds-That post work crowd from 1600-1830 people standing around talking in groups at equipment doing no sets but at the same station or machine in excess of 10 minutes. Please choke on the smell of a stale unwashed protein shaker.
 6.Cats- I just don't fucking like them, never have.


----------



## germdoc (May 17, 2013)

Bigot's or Bigotry.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2013)

Rectangles... I can't stand them. Fucking posers trying to play it off cool like they are squares but they aren't at all with their fucked up uneven sides.


----------



## Georgia (May 17, 2013)

1) Texting and driving - sorority sluts I'm looking at you
2) People who pull out in front of you and you almost ram into them and there was NOBODY BEHIND YOU THEY COULD HAVE WAITED 3 SECONDS!...so you have to slam on the brakes...I blare my horn
3) People who are always in a bad f'n mood like PFM
4) Entitled aholes - I get this a lot at work...because they're a "interior designer" or rich folks they come in DEMANDING "contractor's pricing". This is a PAINT store and you have to be a PAINTER and have an account....idiot.
5) Rich people who complain about everything - particularly PRICES. So you pull up in my parking lot in a brand new 2013 pimped out Lexus SUV and you're going to complain about how expensive $35 for a gallon of paint is? STFU and get out of my store
6) People on Welfare who are perfectly capable of working but don't. You are adding nothing to our economy only taking money from it. You are scum.
7) Emo/Girly/Metrosexual boys who don't know hard work, think life is all gloomy or take tons of pictures of themselves looking like faggots with their longer hair and instagram'd photo.
8) LIBERALS - let's kill babies, let's put everyone on welfare, let's let everyone marry whoever and whatever the eff they want. Piss on hard work. Piss on morals. Piss on ONE nation under God. Piss on everything that is right. Piss on guns. 

And that's all I can think of right now


----------



## Cashout (May 17, 2013)

Fat people at a buffet.


----------



## phlip26 (May 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Rectangles... I can't stand them. Fucking posers trying to play it off cool like they are squares but they aren't at all with their fucked up uneven sides.



What about equilateral triangles? I mean they do have even sides. 

Personally I can't stand circles, You know, where do they start? Where do they end!? They make me fucking crazy!


----------



## phlip26 (May 17, 2013)

Cyclist really are Taking the brunt of my rage recently. I live in a city that's trying to become the most bike friendly in the nation. It's just empowering these fuckers to stay in the middle of the road. They don't stop for stop signs. You give em room when you pass but then they pull in front of you at the next light back into traffic... If your gonna play like a car and want me to give you quarter then stay in line like the rest of the fucking cars when you get to the light. 

Motorcyclist that pull in front at a traffic light and then DONT take off like a bat out of hell... As far as I'm concerned every lights a drag strip.... I drive a big ass fast noisy suburban and I fucking love burning fossil fuels so if you pull in front of me at a light you best be ready to get the fuck on or you'll end up underneath me. 

Drivers with no SITUATIONAL AWARENESS!!! You gotta look past your own bumpers you fucking fucks!!


----------



## italian1 (May 17, 2013)

How about these skinny fucks at the gym that move through every piece of equipment there is in about 20 min and leave plates on everything. Take the 25s off when your done faggot. Or even worse what about the crossfit guy that always has to stand way to close to me when I'm benching or doing free weights and he's swinging dumbells around like a fucking ballerina. Everytime I just pray that one slips out if his hand and hits me so that I can dump the weights off my bar and beat him to death with it. Then of course go back to me workout.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 17, 2013)

everything


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2013)

italian1 said:


> How about these skinny fucks at the gym that move through every piece of equipment there is in about 20 min and leave plates on everything. Take the 25s off when your done faggot. Or even worse what about the crossfit guy that always has to stand way to close to me when I'm benching or doing free weights and he's swinging dumbells around like a fucking ballerina. Everytime I just pray that one slips out if his hand and hits me so that I can dump the weights off my bar and beat him to death with it. Then of course go back to me workout.




I believe in prevention. You should flip the hell out on the cross fitter before something happens.


----------



## Jada (May 17, 2013)

1.slow drivers
2. People who don't put there light signals when making turns 
3. Taking  the same damn project elevators everyday to my motherinlaw and all I c is piss and spit on the button floors and on the ground ! 
4. When I ask for how many sets u have left(gym) and the person tells me 10 sets
5. Parents that have no control over their kids


----------



## PFM (May 17, 2013)

69nites said:


> The cycling thing depends on tor local laws. For example. In Chicago cycling on the sidewalk is a 150 dollar ticket. If there is no bike lane a bicycle must be in the road. A driver has the responsibility to give at least 3 feet when passing a bicycle. If you dam near run me of the road I curve you when I catch up to you (and I will it's Chicago, I cab get around the city in half the time you can) I'm going to seriously fuck your shit up when I catch you.
> 
> I'm not going to get into specific stories but it has turned out bad for a lot of people.



Beat up everyone that gets within 3 feet of you and still get around in half the time: SAVAGE!


----------



## RISE (May 17, 2013)

PFM said:


> I like racists of all races because they keep it real, keep to their own and don't try infiltrating other races which always causes nothing but problems. All the rest I am 100%.



I like this idea, but this could fall under racial pride.  As for myself I am not rascist, but I want my kids to be as close to european decent as possible, like myself.


----------



## RISE (May 17, 2013)

Speaking of motorcyclists, whatthe fuck is up with them driving so goddamn close???  Just bc you ride a bike does not mean I will not break check you and have you fly over my car.  Also stop swirving around in the lane, just fucking drive!!


----------



## PFM (May 17, 2013)

RISE said:


> Speaking of motorcyclists, whatthe fuck is up with them driving so goddamn close???  Just bc you ride a bike does not mean I will not break check you and have you fly over my car.  Also stop swirving around in the lane, just fucking drive!!



The stopping distance on two wheels is more than a 4 wheels. Motorcycles following too close as asking for the ER.


----------



## AlphaD (May 17, 2013)

I'm late to the party but here goes......

1.) Liberal Media
2.) The Commander-in Chief
3.) The gay movement.  You know I don't what your into, but keep your views private and stop slam broadcasting it to the world.

And pretty much everything else that has been listed in this thread.


----------



## 69nites (May 17, 2013)

PFM said:


> Beat up everyone that gets within 3 feet of you and still get around in half the time SAVAGE


99% of people lock the doors and call 911 when you stab out their tire at a red light. You only have to best the shit out of that 1/100 wannabe tough guy that actually gets out of the car to the 240 lbs guy with the knife.

Men like you talk a lot of shit but really it's people like you that piss me off more than anything. 

Holier than thou ignorant motherfuckers without an original thought in their head with a massive superiority complex.

You talk about Muslims like the actual reason they hate us is our freedom and our non Muslim beliefs. Wake up call the politicians you liked meddling in the business Of these middle eastern nations fighting communism and ensuring that their oil was traded on our dollar instead of gold. 

The day we pulled out and backed the Jews was the day we injected ourselves in their war over the holylands. At this time they also realized we weren't helping them we were using them as militarily and political pawns to be sold down the river when something more valuable came.

You look at a mosque and that's what you blame for 911. I look at pieces of shit like you from your generation. Talking like you're better than the Obama puppets. You're cut from the same cloth. Just like I said on here before. You're just another sheep with a different Shepard.

Then we can touch on your bullshit racial beliefs. Racial stereotypes are one thing. Often they are true that's why they exist. Cultural differences passed down through families and through the ghettos of the united States cause these. That's okay.

But then you get down to the true racism. You look down on all the other races like yours is in some way superior. Like if you grew up in their same situation you would have done differently with that.  

You talk like these blacks that sit at home popping out babies collecting that check are better than the white families. Guess what the white version of this is way worse. White people adopt. They are smart why pop out your own when the government will pay you more for these foster and adopted kids and you don't even have to go down to the welfare office. Social security sends that check automatically. Then the dad's walking around in his suit doing his blow, his wife is out there with her coach bag and shopping addiction but you'll sit there and talk shit  with this man about blacks and welfare because he's your kind of guy. You know the white kind. 

PFM you're a fucking scumbag. The people on this for may rise to your rhetoric here and there because it lines up with actual wrongs but the fact is no one that knows better is going to sit and argue with you. Not because they are afraid to lose but because a bigot like you is not worth the time.


----------



## italian1 (May 17, 2013)

WOW.  Way to kill a fucking good thread.


----------



## 69nites (May 17, 2013)

italian1 said:


> WOW.  Way to kill a fucking good thread.


I know I ruined a totally good post whoring thread. Super high value contribution bitching about traffic.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 17, 2013)

People that have no regard for others but themselves. Which is most of your pet peeves when you look at it.


----------



## schultz1 (May 17, 2013)

Shit just got real. 

It pisses me off when my wife makes liver and onions and expects me to eat that shit. I do not eat organ meat. It also pisses me off when my smart ass 10 year old son puts the empty box of ice cream sandwiches back in the freezer, closed up like its never been opened. when in fact the little dirt bag ate the last one


----------



## italian1 (May 17, 2013)

I don't know.  Your post defending men riding bicycles might have been the contribution of the day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2013)

italian1 said:


> I don't know.  Your post defending men riding bicycles might have been the contribution of the day.



He was/is a cyclist. Not sure of his current status. This is a thread about what pisses us off. He has a right to post just like everyone else does. And I'll enjoy watching my mods deal with the ensuing battle 

Good luck guys! lol

Herm get the popcorn!


----------



## italian1 (May 17, 2013)

I apologize.  He came at me first.  I'll keep out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2013)

italian1 said:


> I apologize.  He came at me first.  I'll keep out.




He came at me once too... But I just wiped it off with some tissues like I usually do and brushed my teeth. No biggie.


----------



## schultz1 (May 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> He came at me once too... But I just wiped it off with some tissues like I usually do and brushed my teeth. No biggie.



It pisses me off when you lie about swallowing )


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2013)

schultz1 said:


> It pisses me off when you lie about swallowing )



It pisses me off when you don't "warn" me first.


----------



## Oenomaus (May 17, 2013)

69nites said:


> 99% of people lock the doors and call 911 when you stab out their tire at a red light. You only have to best the shit out of that 1/100 wannabe tough guy that actually gets out of the car to the 240 lbs guy with the knife.
> 
> Men like you talk a lot of shit but really it's people like you that piss me off more than anything.
> 
> ...



While I agree PFM's racist views are extreme, you won't accomplish anything by being upset with him. I've learned to tune out most anyone's racist babble, getting angry robs me of my piece. I agree with you on many points though. Abuse of the system in any ethnic/racial background is infuriating.


----------



## 69nites (May 17, 2013)

Oenomaus said:


> While I agree PFM's racist views are extreme, you won't accomplish anything by being upset with him. I've learned to tune out most anyone's racist babble, getting angry robs me of my piece. I agree with you on many points though. Abuse of the system in any ethnic/racial background is infuriating.


I suppose you would fall into the category of the last line in my post.

People like that just aren't worth the time. The problem is assholes like him give assholes like me a bad name.


----------



## schultz1 (May 17, 2013)

I was not aware that there were good assholes and bad assholes. Next time my wife gets in my shit for something, I am going to let her know I only did whatever it was because, I am a good asshole! haha..  That may end up with her punching me in the face.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 17, 2013)

schultz1 said:


> I was not aware that there were good assholes and bad assholes. Next time my wife gets in my shit for something, I am going to let her know I only did whatever it was because, I am a good asshole! haha..  That may end up with her punching me in the face.



Haven't you ever eaten some ass? There are those bitches with the perfect little balloon knot that you could just dart all day long... Then there is the ones that are all hairy with tp stuck to them and look like they were ransacked by somali pirates.


----------



## schultz1 (May 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haven't you ever eaten some ass? There are those bitches with the perfect little balloon knot that you could just dart all day long... Then there is the ones that are all hairy with tp stuck to them and look like they were ransacked by somali pirates.



Going to have to see what my wife is working with tonight!!


----------



## AlphaD (May 17, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Haven't you ever eaten some ass? There are those bitches with the perfect little balloon knot that you could just dart all day long... Then there is the ones that are all hairy with tp stuck to them and look like they were ransacked by somali pirates.



oh shit that is funny!=))


----------



## schultz1 (May 17, 2013)

Okay, so this is for pfm, maybe we can get him to broaden his horizons


----------



## DF (May 17, 2013)

Dammit, can't really watch that clip at the office.  Blazing Saddles is a classic though.


----------



## Big Worm (May 17, 2013)

Everything.


----------



## 69nites (May 17, 2013)

schultz1 said:


> Going to have to see what my wife is working with tonight!!



Just hope she didn't have burritos for lunch!


----------



## Cashout (May 17, 2013)

Since this thread "got real" may I change my answer? 

My original response was "fat people at a buffet" which was offered tongue-in-check.

I would like to offer a redacted response of "those individuals who are willfully ignorant and cherish that state of existence as preordained by some omnipotent figment of their own imagination."


----------



## TheLupinator (May 17, 2013)

People who continuously speak in a condescending tone...

..and people who think I give a fuck about what pisses them off...

is everyone done crying?


----------



## PFM (May 17, 2013)

Jada hit two good ones..............not using directional indicators and people that don't manage their children.

Assholes that cannot signal their intended lane change or turn. It's just plain rude and in many circumstances (for motorcyclists and bicyclist) a split second away from that two wheel operator going to the ER all because some prick is to lazy or inconsiderate to lift their arm 4" and signal.

Scumbags that have no business making kids. All it takes for one young impressionable mind is to see some little puke act out and get their way. I see this all the time. Your child acts up or starts screaming in a restaurant or the grocery store Take The Fucker Outside.


----------



## PFM (May 17, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> People who continuously speak in a condescending tone...
> 
> ..and people who think I give a fuck about what pisses them off...
> 
> is everyone done crying?



The Lupinator!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 18, 2013)

PFM said:


> The Lupinator!



CFM, my favorite racist! Always causing a commotion!! Lol


----------



## trim (May 18, 2013)

1.  children in the toy isle at walmart, wtf. just hit your kids for christ sake its ok!
2.  real housewives of (fill in the blank) my girlfriend constantly records that shit. i will pause my ball game and come back a few mins later just to realize it changed channels to record that instead!!!!
3. people who sign up for fantasy football teams and stop managing their teams after week one just because they lost that week.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 18, 2013)

Minivans that wont share the road.


----------



## BONEBREAKING (May 19, 2013)

what pisses me off when my gf doesn't talk loud enough and I keep having to ask her wtf she said.  When she buys size medium instead of the xtra small/small that she fucking is.  Its the same dumb conversation over and over again.  thanks for that.


----------



## Assassin32 (May 23, 2013)

Grown ass white dudes wearing crooked fuckin flat bill hats. For the most part I don't give 2 shits what anyone looks or dresses like, but holy lord that drives me bat shit crazy.


----------

